# Decodificador DirecTV LH01-O-303 componente dañado.



## ljcitterio (Dic 16, 2020)

Saludos de antemano al foro. ¿Alguien tendrá algún diagrama o imagen de la placa del decodificador DirecTV LH01-O-303?
Tengo un componente SMD que se supone es un transistor NPN con marcaje "B _ S", el decodificador llegó con este componente mal soldado y se sospecha que no sea del equipo. Tiene marcado en la serigrafía de la placa como Q7. El decodificador no enciende. Si alguien pudiera ayudar con esta solicitud, se le agradecería. Saludos.
Adjunto imagenes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2020)

Me parece que va a ser casi imposible encontrar el esquema.
Mejor saca nuevas fotos, bien enfocadas e iluminadas, de ambas caras del PCB


----------



## ljcitterio (Dic 17, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me parece que va a ser casi imposible encontrar el esquema.
> Mejor saca nuevas fotos, bien enfocadas e iluminadas, de ambas caras del PCB


Resuelto en la posición Q7 corresponde un transistor NPN Epitaxial 1AM 07, forma parte de la sub-fuente de en la placa del decodificador. El equipo no encendía y tenía en corto los condensadores SMD C55 y C57; estos corresponden a la conexión con los transpondedores.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2020)

Éste es el datasheet?
Pudiste resolver todas las fallas?


----------



## ljcitterio (Dic 17, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Éste es el datasheet?
> Pudiste resolver todas las fallas?


Resueltas todas las fallas.

Ese mismo es el datasheet del transistor NPN Epitaxial 1AM 07.

Saludos.


----------



## Alexsgonzalezjt (Dic 18, 2020)

Tengo uno igual dio corto en condensador se le systituyo y aun no enciende


----------



## ljcitterio (Dic 18, 2020)

Alexsgonzalezjt dijo:


> Tengo uno igual dio corto en condensador se le systituyo y aun no enciende


Desconecta o desolda los condensadores C55 y C57. Y prueba a ver.


----------



## Alexsgonzalezjt (Dic 19, 2020)

Sabes, desoldé los condensadores y se le quitó el corto, no encendió, coloque de nuevo y aun no enciende, revisé el transistor que mencionas por foto el q7 y la nomenclatura dice MOY o algo así, y tiene pitido en la base y emisor que son los dos de abajo, las dos paticas del transistor , en ambos sentidos pita , no consigo el datasheet a ver si es así que ese pita , no se si el que tienes pita con tester en continuidad.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2020)

Ningun transistor por ningun motivo da continuidad (pita el tester), a menos que esté en corto.
Si se encuentra en la misma posicion que el antes mencionado, misma placa y demas, mas arriba subi el datasheet

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 19, 2020



Alexsgonzalezjt dijo:


> coloque de nuevo


A qué te refieres con ésto, volviste a colocar los condensadores quemados?


----------



## ljcitterio (Dic 20, 2020)

Alexsgonzalezjt dijo:


> Sabes, desoldé los condensadores y se le quitó el corto, no encendió, coloque de nuevo y aun no enciende, revisé el transistor que mencionas por foto el q7 y la nomenclatura dice MOY o algo así, y tiene pitido en la base y emisor que son los dos de abajo, las dos paticas del transistor , en ambos sentidos pita , no consigo el datasheet a ver si es así que ese pita , no se si el que tienes pita con tester en continuidad.



Si puedes, sube una imagen del componente en Q7. No debe haber continuidad; simplemente cambia ese componente, como también los que están en C55 y C57. Todos éstos están dañados.

Yo coloqué el 1AM en Q7, el decodificador encendió y levanta software correctamente.

Reemplaza lo dañado y comenta...

Corrección, el transistor 1AM instalado en Q7 después de un tiempo entra en corto o se quema y el decodificador Directv LH01-O-303 no enciende.  Por comentarios anteriores en Q7 va un componente con el marking MOY (se supone, para este mensaje no se confirma con imagen del componente), y sí es el componente al que se hace referencia corresponde a un switching diode sot-23. 


PD:En caso que se sea M0Y, no corresponde a ningún transistor, va mas con un mosfet N-Channel.

Actualizo...

El decodificador encendió, le consegui un switching diode sot-23, marking A4P (Switching Regulator LN2351) para la posicion Q7. Probare con este componente y estaré notificando del funcionamiento del decodificador DirecTV LH01-O-303.

Adjunto datasheet.


----------



## ljcitterio (Dic 22, 2020)

Nueva actualización...

El diodo switch con marking A4P que corresponde al LN2351 en la posición Q7, después de un tiempo se daña. El daño ocurre cuando el decodificador DirecTV LH01-O-303 ya esta conectado con la señal del satélite. 

Se cuenta switching diode con marking A4s siendo este Switching Diode el BAV70W. 

Probare y comento

Adjunto datasheet. 


PD: No se cuenta con el manual de servicio o esquemas para el decodificador LH01-O.303.


----------



## ljcitterio (Dic 23, 2020)

Saludos.

Actualizo...

El componente A4s no funciono. Me llego otro decodificador LH01-O-303 con problemas de encendido y confirme que en Q7 corresponde el componente SMD con marcaje MOY. y siendo este un MOSFET P-Channel numero de parte SSC8035GS6.

Consegui el equivalente al MOY. Se instala el 259E tambien un MOSFET P-Channel con datasheet RU20P4C. 

Se haran las pruebas correspondentes.


----------



## tomasleung (Ene 18, 2021)

buenos dias sr ljcitterio, al intalarle los equivalentes. pudo encender el equipo sin problema???? en espera de su respuesta y excelente foro.


----------



## ljcitterio (Ene 18, 2021)

tomasleung dijo:


> buenos dias sr ljcitterio, al intalarle los equivalentes. pudo encender el equipo sin problema???? en espera de su respuesta y excelente foro.


Buenos dias compa. El equipo enciende sin problemas, el problema es que el MOSFET se quema cuando el decodificador comienza a sincronizar con el satélite. Hay que instalar un MOSFET de VSG 30V y por lo menos de 5 amper para que soporte lo que exige la sincronización con el satélite.


----------



## edwardxp (Mar 8, 2021)

ljcitterio dijo:


> Saludos de antemano al foro. ¿Alguien tendrá algún diagrama o imagen de la placa del decodificador DirecTV LH01-O-303?
> Tengo un componente SMD que se supone es un transistor NPN con marcaje "B _ S", el decodificador llegó con este componente mal soldado y se sospecha que no sea del equipo. Tiene marcado en la serigrafía de la placa como Q7. El decodificador no enciende. Si alguien pudiera ayudar con esta solicitud, se le agradecería. Saludos.
> Adjunto imagenes.


*A*migo, conoce los valores de los condensadores C55 y C57 ? *E*s para reemplazarlos*,* o me puedo guiar por el tamaño y color para el reemplazo. *E*n mi caso est*á* en corto solo el C55*,* al retirarlo enciende el equipo.


----------



## ljcitterio (Mar 8, 2021)

edwardxp dijo:


> *A*migo, conoce los valores de los condensadores C55 y C57 ? *E*s para reemplazarlos*,* o me puedo guiar por el tamaño y color para el reemplazo. *E*n mi caso est*á* en corto solo el C55*,* al retirarlo enciende el equipo.


Guíate por el tamaño y color, creo que es de 10uF x 20V. 

Saludos.


----------



## edwardxp (Mar 8, 2021)

ljcitterio dijo:


> Guíate por el tamaño y color, creo que es de 10uF x 20V.
> 
> Saludos.



*O*k amigo*,* gracias voy a probar, le puse uno parecido d*e* aspecto pero escucho como un pitido agudo en la tarjeta y si lo retiro enc*i*ende normal sin el pitido.


----------



## ljcitterio (Mar 8, 2021)

edwardxp dijo:


> ok amigo gracias voy a probar, le puse uno parecido d aspecto pero escucho como un pitido agudo en la tarjeta y si lo retiro encende normal sin el pitido.


Es posible que haya algún otro componente en corto.


----------



## edwardxp (Mar 8, 2021)

ljcitterio dijo:


> Es posible que haya algún otro componente en corto.



*C*omprobado*,* no hay mas corto amigo*,* ese 10u*F* 20*V* lo puedo poner en condensador electrol*í*tico ?


----------



## ljcitterio (Mar 8, 2021)

edwardxp dijo:


> comprobado no hay mas corto amigo. ese 10uf 20v lo puedo poner en condensador electrolitico ?


No, porque no hay seguridad del valor exacto y el condensador SMD tiene otra composición internamente.
Por ejemplo, puede ser de tantalio.


----------



## Juancarlosffc (Abr 4, 2021)

Amigos saben en qué equipos se puede conseguir ese MOSFET o el reemplazo para ese Decodificador recibí uno sin en transistor la falla era el condensador c57 en corto. Pero el técnico que lo reviso anteriormente no dio con la falla y dejó el equipo sin ese transistor.


ljcitterio dijo:


> No, porque no hay seguridad del valor exacto y el condensador SMD tiene otra composición internamente.
> Por ejemplo, puede ser de tantalio.


Amigo el c55 y c57 son de 10uf el c56. A nivel circuital lo pueden sustituir por condensadores smd del mismo tamaño. Y le va funcionar tranquilamente el equpo. Esos condensadores lo pueden sacar de cualquier Deco de repuesto o tarjeta electrónica solo fíjense que sean tamaños parecidos y listo.


ljcitterio dijo:


> Buenos dias compa. El equipo enciende sin problemas, el problema es que el MOSFET se quema cuando el decodificador comienza a sincronizar con el satélite. Hay que instalar un MOSFET de VSG 30V y por lo menos de 5 amper para que soporte lo que exige la sincronización con el satélite.


Amigo en que tarjetas electrónicas se puede conseguir ese MOSFET. Recibí un decodificador igual. Tenía el c57 en corto pero tuvo una Intervención anterior y me lo dieron sin ese MOSFET y no lo logro conseguir.


----------



## jalsina (Abr 18, 2021)

El problema del "deco no enciende" es debido al corto causado sea por el C55 o C57. Si alguno de estos dos capacitores entra en corto, tanto el C56, C57 y el pequeño C55 al medirse aparecen en cortocircuito. 
En Venezuela (SimpleTV), el C57 puede obviarse con solo desoldarlo sin reemplazarlo, ya que no maneja los transponders locales , pero el C55 maneja un transponder muy amplio en Venezuela y te cancela una buena cantidad de canales, por lo que requiere ser "reemplazado".
El problema está que una vez reemplazados esos capacitores, la avería puede regresar al cabo de unos meses. A mi me han fallado dos decos. Uno con dos averías en un período de cuatro meses y otro deco con una avería reciente. 
En mis casos no hay ningún problema con ningún transistor. Pero algo causa que esos capacitores se pongan en corto (falla de diseño).

Los C56 y C57 son de 10uF y parecen ser de 25 V de tamaño 1206.

El problema es que no los consigo estos componentes SMD en Caracas. Si alguien puede ayudarme a localizarlos se lo agradeceré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

No entran dos capacitores electrolíticos comunes de 10 uF por 35 V ?


----------



## jalsina (Abr 18, 2021)

Juancarlosffc dijo:


> Amigos saben en qué equipos se puede conseguir ese MOSFET o el reemplazo para ese Decodificador recibí uno sin en transistor la falla era el condensador c57 en corto. Pero el técnico que lo reviso anteriormente no dio con la falla y dejó el equipo sin ese transistor.
> 
> Amigo el c55 y c57 son de 10uf el c56. A nivel circuital lo pueden sustituir por condensadores smd del mismo tamaño. Y le va funcionar tranquilamente el equpo. Esos condensadores lo pueden sacar de cualquier Deco de repuesto o tarjeta electrónica solo fíjense que sean tamaños parecidos y listo.
> 
> Amigo en que tarjetas electrónicas se puede conseguir ese MOSFET. Recibí un decodificador igual. Tenía el c57 en corto pero tuvo una Intervención anterior y me lo dieron sin ese MOSFET y no lo logro conseguir.


Solo un detalle. En el deco que tengo abierto el transistor Q7 sí está instalado.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No entran dos capacitores electrolíticos comunes de 10 uF por 35 V ?


Yo creo que tendrías que soldar dos cables delgados e intentar y ubicar los condensadores debajo, pero no pueden ser muy grandes. 
De hecho solo falla uno de esos dos condensadores. Lo que no puedes es reemplazar un condensador común por un electrolítico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

Si puedes reemplazar uno de éstos :




Y colocar uno de éstos :

* o éstos : *


----------



## jalsina (Abr 18, 2021)

Señores, no entiendo nada. Cada vez sé que no sé nada.  Les cuento:
Hace minutos quité el C57. Ese deco ya no tenía el C56 (que utilicé para reemplazar el C57 hace 4 meses).
O sea que ni el C56 ni el C57 están ahora instalados.
Armé los disipadores del deco y cerré la caja y el deco prende y "TODOS LOS CANALES" se ven (yo tengo el plan TERA de SIMPLETV).
Hace 4 meses al quitar el C57 dejando el C56, me faltaban una buena cantidad de canales. 
Tengo temor que eso me pueda volar el pequeño C55 de al lado, que creo es de 100 nF.

Sigo con la necesidad de que alguien nos indique donde consigo ese condensador de 10 uF 25V, en Caracas preferiblemente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## jalsina (Abr 18, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si puedes reemplazar uno de éstos :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266133
> 
> ...


Estos son todos electrolíticos. No puedes poner electrolíticos para reemplazar un capacitor SMD cerámico convencional.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


Gracias por esa información tan amplia.


jalsina dijo:


> Señores, no entiendo nada. Cada vez sé que no sé nada.  Les cuento:
> Hace minutos quité el C57. Ese deco ya no tenía el C56 (que utilicé para reemplazar el C57 hace 4 meses).
> O sea que ni el C56 ni el C57 están ahora instalados.
> Armé los disipadores del deco y cerré la caja y el deco prende y "TODOS LOS CANALES" se ven (yo tengo el plan TERA de SIMPLETV).
> ...


Error mío. He perdido varios transponders cuyos canales ni aparecen en la guía. Hay que reemplazar los condensadores en corto, sea C56 o C57.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2021)

jalsina dijo:


> Los C56 y C57 son de 10uF y parecen ser de 25 V


 
En electrónica eso es un electrolítico , no un cerámico , también los hay al aceite no polarizados pero no creo sea el caso !


----------



## jalsina (Abr 19, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En electrónica eso es un electrolítico , no un cerámico , también los hay al aceite no polarizados pero no creo sea el caso !


Estos dos condensadores son SMD cerámicos, tamaño 1206, aunque pueden ser reemplazados también por SMD de tantalio. Si pones un electrolítico ahí te va a explotar.
Echa un vistazo a este YouTube, particularmente al primero de la serie de comentarios.
(2) ¿Cómo reparar decodificador HD Directv/Simpletv con falla de encendido? - YouTube

El fin de semana encontré un YouTube reciente sobre esta avería. Charlando con el técnico autor ( de Valencia), me aseguró que se requiere un capacitor smd de 35 o 50v. 

Uno de 25v no es suficiente y probablemente es la causa de que falla tanto.

Algunos técnicos han medido 18 voltios en esos condensadores. Hoy abrí uno de los decos y medí el voltaje y su valor alcanzó unos 20 volt (lo alcanza cuando estás viendo un canal HD).

Sigo sin encontrar el smd en Caracas.
El fin de semana encontré un YouTube reciente sobre esta avería. Charlando con el técnico autor ( de Valencia), me aseguró que se requiere un capacitor smd de 35 o 50v. 

Uno de 25v no es suficiente y probablemente es la causa de que falla tanto.

Algunos técnicos han medido 18 voltios en esos condensadores. Hoy abrí uno de los decos y medí el voltaje y su valor alcanzó unos 20 volt (lo alcanza cuando estás viendo un canal HD).

Sigo sin encontrar el smd en Caracas.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 19, 2021)

No entiendo.... 
Compra un electrolitico de 10uF 50v   lo instalas y listo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2021)

Y cual es el valor de esos capacitores cerámicos en pico o nanoFaradios ?¿


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2021)

No entiendo el terrible vuelterío de cambiar un simple capacitor electrolitico SMD de 10uF 25V por un no menos simple capacitor electrolitico thru-hole de 10uF 35V o 50V.


----------



## jalsina (Abr 20, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo el terrible vuelterío de cambiar un simple capacitor electrolitico SMD de 10uF 25V por un no menos simple capacitor electrolitico thru-hole de 10uF 35V o 50V.


No es así. Es reemplazar un (o dos en mi caso) SMD "cerámico" paquete 1206, por un electrolítico del mismo valor.  Esta es la duda. 
De paso no hay mucho espacio. Habría que ubicarlo fuera del circuito impreso.


emilio177 dijo:


> No entiendo....
> Compra un electrolitico de 10uF 50v   lo instalas y listo...


Es que no creo que sea posible de hacer porque el electrolítico es un condensador polarizado. No se sabe si están sujetos a una corriente totalmente directa (o pulsos que se leen como CD con el multímetro). Hay que tener en cuenta que esos dos y otro más pequeño C56, manejan todos los transponders del satélite.
Yo creo que esos dos capacitores están sujetos a transitorios con valores picos que se los cargan. O sea un mal diseño.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cual es el valor de esos capacitores cerámicos en pico o nanoFaradios ?¿


Los grandes son MSD 1206, de 10uF aparentemente de 25V o menos. Yo he medido ayer cerca de 20 voltios en un canal con programación y ando buscando de 35V o 50V (que los hay de tamaño 1206), esperando que no fallen.
Todavía no chequeo PBenavides y Logibyte para los SMD. Si fuera posible usar un electrolítico los hay de 10uF 50V, fáciles de ubicar en Venezuela.
Lo que me llama la atención, es que debe haber un montón de decos LH01 yendo a reparación constantemente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2021)

jalsina dijo:


> No es así. Es reemplazar un (o dos en mi caso) SMD "cerámico" paquete 1206, por un electrolítico del mismo valor. Esta es la duda.
> De paso no hay mucho espacio. Habría que ubicarlo fuera del circuito impreso


Si es así por que *no existen capacitores cerámicos de 10uF.* Y si es cerámico entonces no es de 10uF y no puede reemplazarse por un electrolítico.
Y los de tantalio tambien son electrolíticos...

Y sí tambien al montaje: se sueldan los terminales en los pads SMD y se acuesta el capacitor sobre el PCB.

Tendría que preguntarte de donde sacás eso de que los capacitores de 10uF son cerámicos, pero si ya dijiste que lo viste en youtube...mejor ni pregunto.


----------



## jalsina (Abr 20, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si es así por que *no existen capacitores cerámicos de 10uF.* Y si es cerámico entonces no es de 10uF y no puede reemplazarse por un electrolítico.
> Y los de tantalio tambien son electrolíticos...
> 
> Y sí tambien al montaje: se sueldan los terminales en los pads SMD y se acuesta el capacitor sobre el PCB.
> ...


¿Que hablas? ¿No existen capacitores cerámicos de 10uF? ¿Te das cuenta de que en tu primer párrafo demuestras que no sabes de condensadores? 4 errores en un párrafo!

¿Cuantos quieres comprar?:
Multilayer Ceramic Capacitors MLCC - SMD/SMT 1206 10uF 50volts X5R 10%: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

¿O quizás los quieres de monolíticos tipo "gota"?:
mxuteuk 100 Pcs 10uF 106 Multilayer Monolithic Ceramic Capacitor 5.08mm 10uf-106: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

¿Como sé que son cerámicos? Por que he retirado tres en dos decos. Y son de 10uF porque los he medido con un medidor de capacitancia.

En "Yo Reparo" hay también un hilo similar que lleva ya varios meses.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2021)

A ver....

Me tomé el trabajo de buscar y leer datasheets de esos capacitores carámicos, y si...parece que existen de 10 y de 22uF, pero el unico proveedor fácil de encontrar es Mouser con una entrega minima de 1000 componentes y una demora de 22 semanas, con llegada prevista para octubre del 2021 por que son componentes *nuevos*. Habrá otro proveedor...tal vez, no sé ni me importa, pero con decir que existen no llegás a ninguna parte por que nadie los vende y menos por unidad. Además vienen con tamaños muy restringidos para 50V o 35V que es lo que necesitás.

En resumen, sostengo lo que dije: no existen y simplemente por que nadie los vende, aun cuando figuren en internet. De hecho, los dos links que pusiste no los tienen disponibles y no saben cuando van a contar con existencias.

Se entiende ? Antes de poner links, deberías leerlos y analizar lo que dicen.

Ya deberías haber analizado el circuito y ver que diablos hacen esos capacitores taaaaan especiales y decidir si son reemplazables o nó, pero hasta ahora solo has dicho que "manejan un transponder" de varios canales...y decir eso y nada es mas o menos lo mismo. Dado que no hay esquemas disponibles, un relevamiento parcial del circuito, luego de 5 meses en el foro y hablando sobre lo mismo, debería proporcionarnos una guía de analisis para tratar de dar una ayuda coherente....pero es inútil: "el que no sabe es como el que no vé" ...y esto es lo que sucede cuando alguien se queda sin argumentos.
Suerte con tus reparaciones .


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 21, 2021)

jalsina dijo:


> Es que no creo que sea posible de hacer porque el electrolítico es un condensador polarizado. No se sabe si están sujetos a una corriente totalmente directa (o pulsos que se leen como CD con el multímetro). Hay que tener en cuenta que esos dos y otro más pequeño C56, manejan todos los transponders del satélite.
> Yo creo que esos dos capacitores están sujetos a transitorios con valores picos que se los cargan. O sea un mal diseño.



Si has armado el equipo sin los capacitores -como mencionaste antes- y siguió funcionando, no creo que pase señal por ahí, parecen mas de desacoplo, y no creo que existan tantos picos de corriente, porque de ser así, salvo sintonizar canales, haría cualquier cosa. 

Ten presente que 10uF, en ese encapsulado, significa que esta todo dentro mas apretado que el subte/metro en hora pico. Eso significa que si los miras mal se rompen.

Hay que tener extremo cuidado con el calor al soldarlos que se rompen, si están cerca de un conector o la placa queda flexionada se rompen.

Ademas, por lo que comentas ya has cambiado los capacitores y siguen fallando. ¿ Cual es el miedo de probar un electrolítico ?, cuanto mucho falla y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2021)

Solo agrego que si no se consiguen esos capacitores cerámicos de 10 uF x 25 V y que quizás deban ser no polarizdos , entonces podría ir un capacitor no polarizado del tipo para tweeter.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 21, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> podría ir un capacitor no polarizado


O dos polarizados en serie unidos en sus mismos polos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2021)

Para que se usan esos capacitores???


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 21, 2021)

Pero no sabe.. tiene miedo poner electrolíticos
Quien esta contando??  para avisarle que aquí hay otro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2021)

A ver si echamos algo de luz sobre el tema:
*Acá *dice:


> Sold on cut tape in a 100 piece strip - - X7R formulations are called “temperature stable” ceramics and fall into EIA Class II materials. X7R is the most popular of these intermediate dielectric constant materials. Its temperature variation of capacitance is within ±15% from -55°C to +125°C. This capacitance change is non-linear. Capacitance for X7R varies under the influence of electrical operating conditions such as voltage and frequency. X7R dielectric chip usage covers the broad spectrum of industrial applications where known changes in capacitance due to applied voltages are acceptable.


*Acá *dice:


> Multilayer Ceramic Capacitors (often shortened to MLCC) are the go-to general purpose capacitors that can be used in most applications that require smaller capacitance values of ≤ 10uF.
> These large capacitance 10uF MLCC caps can be used in place of 10uF electrolytic capacitors to reduce board space or for increased lifespan compared to electrolytic caps.
> These capacitors are frequently used for bypassing and decoupling applications and will work in most applications that call for a 10uF capacitor.


pero claro...ninguno de esos modelos sirven por que son hasta 10V y 16V respectivamente.

Entonces vamos *acá*, que es un fabricante y distribuidor, y encontramos:


> High Voltage Ceramic Capacitors​High value, low leakage and small size are difficult parameters to obtain in capacitors for high voltage systems. AVX special high voltage MLC capacitors meet these performance characteristics and are designed for applications such as snubbers in high frequency power converters, resonators in SMPS, and high voltage coupling/DC blocking. These high voltage chip designs exhibit low ESRs at high frequencies.​



Para que están usados esos capacitores????
Nadie lo sabe aún....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2021)

El interesado, al reiterarse en infracción a la norma 2.10 en su posteo y por otros medios , ya no forma parte del Foro , sugerí la idea de los "no polarizados de parlante" para que sirviera para algún próximo reparando lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2021)

Ahhh...no sabía que siguió bardeando.
Insisto que el problema es que no se sabe donde van puestos esos capacitores ni que tarea realizan. Así que eso de ponerlos, sacarlos y reemplazarlos es puramente retórico. Si no se consiguen los originales y hay que reparar los decoders, pues habrá que buscar esa información y decidir sobre ella.


----------



## cdch63 (Jun 19, 2021)

ljcitterio dijo:


> Si puedes, sube una imagen del componente en Q7. No debe haber continuidad; simplemente cambia ese componente, como también los que están en C55 y C57. Todos éstos están dañados.
> 
> Yo coloqué el 1AM en Q7, el decodificador encendió y levanta software correctamente.
> 
> ...



*H*ola amigos*,* soy nuevo en el foro*,* soy de *V*enezuela... tengo un deco del mismo modelo, a ver si me pueden ayudar, el deco enciende y a los diez minutos se apaga.


----------



## Juancarlosffc (Jun 19, 2021)

cdch63 dijo:


> *H*ola amigos*,* soy nuevo en el foro*,* soy de *V*enezuela... tengo un deco del mismo modelo, a ver si me pueden ayudar, el deco enciende y a los diez minutos se apaga.



Amigo cuando se te apague mide el voltaje de entrada y comenta. *Políticas de la comunidad@gmail.com*

Políticas de la comunidad
*2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados.


----------



## cdch63 (Jun 19, 2021)

*E*l voltaje de entrada es 12 *V*


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Jul 13, 2021)

Buenas  noches, otra falla que presenta éste equipo es la de señal, el cual se cae un transponder . Estoy en la revisión pero no logro levantar el 18 V, solo carga el 13 V
Ya cambié los condensadores que causan el corto 56 y 57 los cuales hacen que no encienda y son los mismos del satélite, cambié también la bobina y nada, a algún compañero le a pasado ?
Buena noches colegas llevo tiempo reparando éstos equipos, los cuales generalmente fallan el 56 /57, se reemplazan y listo, encienden.
Los cuales son de la señal. Ésta semana me tocó reparar uno. Cambié dicho componte smd y ya enciende pero el tema ahora es que tengo un transponder caído . El 18 V el cual no está haciendo la oscilación, el 13 V está perfectamente.
Algún colega conoce la falla generada ?


----------



## EROS SATELITAL (Sep 20, 2021)

ljcitterio dijo:


> Buenos dias compa. El equipo enciende sin problemas, el problema es que el MOSFET se quema cuando el decodificador comienza a sincronizar con el satélite. Hay que instalar un MOSFET de VSG 30V y por lo menos de 5 amper para que soporte lo que exige la sincronización con el satélite.


Buenos días amigo Ijcitterios. donde? podría conseguir un MOSFET de VSG 30V de amper que como máximo debe ser de 5 amper para que soporte las exigencias para resolver el encendido del decodificador LH01-0-303?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 20, 2021)

Busca, llama y pierde el tiempo por aqui, hay mucho; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## nickleby (Oct 23, 2021)

Saludos, quiero aprovechar el tema que es sobre un decodificador de Directv para comentar mi situación, a ver si alguno tiene idea. Es el modelo L12, el mismo no obtiene señal del satélite (se queda siempre buscando), de resto funciona normal (enciende, da audio/video). Alguna persona sabe qué debería verificar en la placa para saber qué puede estar pasando? No es problema de cableado ni antena ya que tengo otro deco e hice las pruebas y todo bien. La placa aparentemente no tiene nada malo a nivel visual (no hay condensadores abombados ni ninguna señal de componentes negros/quemados), pero por más que reinicio no agarra señal. Gracias de antemano y disculpen si no era el tema adecuado.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 26, 2021)

nickleby dijo:


> Saludos, quiero aprovechar el tema que es sobre un decodificador de Directv para comentar mi situación, a ver si alguno tiene idea. Es el modelo L12, el mismo no obtiene señal del satélite (se queda siempre buscando), de resto funciona normal (enciende, da audio/video). Alguna persona sabe qué debería verificar en la placa para saber qué puede estar pasando? No es problema de cableado ni antena ya que tengo otro deco e hice las pruebas y todo bien. La placa aparentemente no tiene nada malo a nivel visual (no hay condensadores abombados ni ninguna señal de componentes negros/quemados), pero por más que reinicio no agarra señal. Gracias de antemano y disculpen si no era el tema adecuado.


Que modelo es tu deco hay 2 modelos l12 
El que tiene la fuente integrada y tiene regillas por los lados de la tapa. 
Y el que tiene fuente conmutada independientemente tapa Lisa.

Si es el de regillas ese presenta falla de señal es muy común


----------



## nickleby (Oct 26, 2021)

Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Que modelo es tu deco hay 2 modelos l12
> El que tiene la fuente integrada y tiene regillas por los lados de la tapa.
> Y el que tiene fuente conmutada independientemente tapa Lisa.
> 
> Si es el de regillas ese presenta falla de señal es muy común


Es el que tiene la fuente integrada. Lo dejé encendido y después de muchas horas tomó señal, pero igual algo malo debe tener.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Oct 26, 2021)

nickleby dijo:


> Es el que tiene la fuente integrada. Lo dejé encendido y después de muchas horas tomó señal, pero igual algo malo debe tener.


Esa falla se debe a soldadura frías en el procesador. 
Para solucionar  dicha falla  debes hacer  un reflux al procesador. 
Y se soluciona  la falla. 
Pero debe tener  sumo cuidado  y conocimiento ya que puede llegar  a dañar el procesador  por exceso de temperatura.


----------



## jhoan5000 (Feb 3, 2022)

Tengo ese mismo modelo con falla de volta*J*e alg*U*ien sabrá cómo conseguir*le el* 13 y 18 volt*S*
Alg*U*ien me podría ayudar con la falla de volta*J*e de ese equipo tengo uno pero no es de cambiar esos componentes no tiene es *V*olta*J*e
Decodificador DirecTV LH01-O-303 componente dañado. Se le daño el voltaje de señal como le regreso su *¿¿¿¿* vistajes *????  *


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 3, 2022)

Minimamente pon empeño en escribir bien.
Y por otro lado, dinos qué mediste, qué cambiaste, qué que... Etc..


----------



## nickleby (Mar 4, 2022)

Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Esa falla se debe a soldadura frías en el procesador.
> Para solucionar  dicha falla  debes hacer  un reflux al procesador.
> Y se soluciona  la falla.
> Pero debe tener  sumo cuidado  y conocimiento ya que puede llegar  a dañar el procesador  por exceso de temperatura.


Saludos! Tal cual, le hice un reflow al procesador y se solucionó. Gracias.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Mar 11, 2022)

nickleby dijo:


> Saludos! Tal cual, le hice un reflow al procesador y se solucionó. Gracias.


Saludos que bueno que solucióno. Estamos para  ayudarnos


----------



## nickleby (Oct 20, 2022)

Saludos! Disculpen nuevamente por utilizar este tema, pero ya que se habla de decodificador de DirecTV... Hace un tiempo, como pueden ver en mensajes anteriores, mi equipo L12 presentaba falla de que no tomaba señal de satélite. Con un simple reflow se solucionó y estuvo andando sin problemas, pero hace aproximadamente como 2 meses el equipo dejó de funcionar (creo que fue después de una falla eléctrica, la verdad llegué a casa un día y estaba apagado, no funcionaba desconectarlo/conectarlo). No le había parado mucho porque con las plataformas de entretenimiento por Internet el decodificador no me hacía mucha falta. 

Ahora que estoy haciendo unas reparaciones en casa, estoy revisando qué tiro a la basura y qué no, así que antes de reciclar los componentes de la placa, quisiera que me ayudaran a ver si puedo revisar el por qué no enciende. Por lo pronto dejo fotos del sector de la fuente. De entrada los 2 fusibles están buenos, al igual que los condensadores. La entrada tiene 120V y el condensador grande (150uF/400V) carga 137V, pero nada de lo que son salidas de bajo voltaje (que según deberían ser 3.3V, 5V y 12V) me da medición (hice la prueba como recomendaban en un vídeo, con la tierra en una de las patas del transformador y probando en los diodos el voltaje). 

Recurro a los más expertos para que me orienten sobre qué debería revisar, porque de este decodificador no he podido ubicar esquema o videos que me ayuden (más allá de lo común que es el tema de condensadores o medir el voltaje), además que parece que el L12 en muchas partes lo distribuían con la fuente separada de la parte electrónica, en mi caso ambas están en la misma placa. Como he comentado en otros hilos, he realizado cambios básicos de condensadores y otros componentes en circuitos electrónicos y conozco algunas cosas, pero las fuentes conmutadas son un "tema". Gracias a quien pueda asomarse y darme alguna recomendación.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 21, 2022)

Esa fuente es muy basica, dispone de 3 transistores por lo que veo, o sea que es auto-oscilante, y a través del optoacoplador regula la tensión.

Trata de buscar algun puente o componente para que puedas aislar la fuente del resto.

Mide todo del lado "caliente", proncipalmente las resistencias.. aunque me juego que pueden ser las resistencias, en especial las SMD que están en serie que se ven frente al transistor grande (encapsulado TO-220).

Ojo al medir en el lado caliente que el capacitor puede quedar cargado.

La tensión en el capacitor debe ser de:
Vca * √2 = Vcc
Donde;
Vca = tensión de red en ese momento.
Vcc = tensión en el capacitor (puede ser menos si tiene carga)


----------



## nickleby (Oct 22, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mide todo del lado "caliente", proncipalmente las resistencias.. aunque me juego que pueden ser las resistencias, en especial las SMD que están en serie que se ven frente al transistor grande (encapsulado TO-220).
> 
> La tensión en el capacitor debe ser de:
> Vca * √2 = Vcc
> ...


Saludos, gracias. Las 3 resistencias SMD tienen el código 364 (360kΩ), mi multímetro digital sólo mide hasta 200kΩ así que individualmente no las puedo leer, pero me llama la atención que incluso midiéndolas en serie (que debería ser 120kΩ) no me da medición, así que deduzco que alguna puede estar mala. No sé si reemplazar esas 3 por una sola de 120kΩ.

*Edit: Me confundí con paralelo/serie, no son 120kΩ porque se suman, sería 1080kΩ. Igual no puedo medirlo.*

Lo de medir la tensión del capacitor no lo entendí, lo siento, supongo es algo que debo aprender.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Bastante raro tu multímetro, a menos que sea antiguo, lo ideal sería poder medir esas resistencias, aunque a veces bajo carga pueden subir su resistencia, mientras que al medirlas pueden dar bien.

1MΩ en esa zona, no sería descabellado, pero si no puedes medir.... 🤷‍♂️

Lo que coloqué es la tensión en contínua que deberías tener en el capacitor, según el voltaje en alterna de entrada. Esa es la cuenta genérica para tener una idea, te doy un ejemplo;
Si tenemos que la tensión de red domiciliaria es de 220Vca, entonces tenemos que;
Vcc = Vca * √2
Vcc = 220Vca * 1.4142
Vcc = 311
La raíz de 2 viene, porque tenemos un semiciclo positivo y uno negativo, que si es de puente completo la rectificación, conduce en ambos sentidos.
O sea que tenemos 311Vcc en el capacitor, aunque no es exactamente así, ya que hay que descontar las pérdidas, el ripple, entre otras variables...


----------



## nickleby (Oct 24, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Bastante raro tu multímetro, a menos que sea antiguo, lo ideal sería poder medir esas resistencias, aunque a veces bajo carga pueden subir su resistencia, mientras que al medirlas pueden dar bien.
> 
> 1MΩ en esa zona, no sería descabellado, pero si no puedes medir.... 🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...


Es una pinza amperimétrica que trae para medir voltaje, amperaje, continuidad y trae para medir resistencia, pero sólo hasta 200kΩ, es muy básica y genérica la verdad, pero es la que tengo a la mano... Dejo una foto para que veas cómo es. Tengo otro multímetro analógico pero ese es peor jaja

El voltaje de entrada está en 124V, si aplico el ejemplo que me dices, la tensión en continua del capacitor debería ser de 175V, pero el multímetro me está indicando 168V.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 25, 2022)

Lo que podrías hacer es cambiar el transistor grande de la fuente, y como te dije, intenta aislar la fuente del resto, aunque al ser todo-en-uno va a costar.

Si no obtienes nada en la salida, incluso al enchufar podrías tener algo de voltaje y caerse rapidamente, es porque no está oscilando.

Trata de entender el funcionamiento de una fiente simple SMPS, así tienes una idea de qué y dónde reemplazar las cosas...


----------



## nickleby (Oct 25, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lo que podrías hacer es cambiar el transistor grande de la fuente, y como te dije, intenta aislar la fuente del resto, aunque al ser todo-en-uno va a costar.
> 
> Si no obtienes nada en la salida, incluso al enchufar podrías tener algo de voltaje y caerse rapidamente, es porque no está oscilando.
> 
> Trata de entender el funcionamiento de una fiente simple SMPS, así tienes una idea de qué y dónde reemplazar las cosas...


Saqué el transistor grande la fuente, el código es K3532, un MOSFET. Según la prueba con el multímetro en modo diodo (continuidad) coloco la terminal negativa en el pin drain y la positiva en el pin source, allí me da una lectura de 511 (¿mV?), luego con la terminal positiva toco la punta gate (donde no mide nada) para luego volver a medir en source y me marca 413... Aparentemente estaría en buen estado, igual buscaré si lo tienen disponible en la tienda de electrónica y si es económico lo reemplazo para probar, sino reciclo directo la placa porque la verdad no hallo cómo separarla 😅 además que, entre nos, el servicio de Directv no vale la pena para nada... Saludos.


----------

